# Range length



## jcloftis (Jul 8, 2015)

I no many of you prefer outdoor shooting as do I.

We are designing a new 32 lane indoor range and I would like to hear your opinions on range length.

With construction and concrete costs as high as they are the difference in cost between a 20 yard range and a 25 yard range is about $225,000.

What do you think?


Thanks
J


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You need at least 25 yards... if anything, cut down on lanes and add length to the range. Lotta guys shoot 25 yards and you'd be losing out on $$$. More lanes means more safety officers/employees too... which means more $$$ needed to day to day operation.


----------



## gothcopter (Jul 3, 2013)

Another vote for 25 yards minimum. In addition to that being a standard distance for bullseye competition, you need a 25 yard range if you ever want to run an IDPA classifier. Many folks also want to sight in their rifles at 25 yards. Of course, it's true that 99% of the rounds that will be sent downrange will probably be sent at targets 15 yards or closer.

How many bays are you planning on having? One thing you could do is make one short bay to save some money. For example:

Bay 1, pistol -- 12 lanes, 20 yards
Bay 2, pistol -- 10 lanes, 25 yards
Bay 3, rifle -- 10 lanes, 25 yards

Or break it up however you think will work best for your prospective clientele. That also allows you to have an IPSC/IDPA/bullseye/whatever match going on in Bay 2 and still provide service to regular customers in the other 2 bays.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And, it's nice to be able to zero or re-zero a pistol at 25 yards.
Many (most?) pistols are factory-regulated for 25 yards.


----------

